# powerglide to 200r4



## Thurber73 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a 1968 LeMans stock 350, 2 barrel Rochester 2GV, and a tired out Powerglide. I want to swap in a 200r4 and can't seem to find any posts for this particular vehicle. I am wondering if I need to move the crossmember , are the yokes interchangeable, will the driveshaft have to be shortened, the linkage changed out, any changes to the column needed, and since its a electronic OD do I need any add-ons for the OD to work or lock-outs etc..?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Of the later over drive transmissions, there is a 700R4 and a 200-4R (I don't know why they reversed the r4 and 4r designations but they did). Of the two the 700 is the stronger transmission. That's why it was standard in trucks, full size cars and performance applications. The 200 is the lighter duty trans. The 200 however, as I understand it is available in the BOP bellhousing configuration and was available as a heavy duty trans for the Grand Nationals in 1986 and 1987. This should be your starting point if you don't want to use an adapter for a 700. 

Can the 200 be built to take the torque of the Pontiac? Absolutely! Is the 700 a better starting point? In my opinion (and we all know about those), it is.

My $.02 worth anyway.

Chuck


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thurber73,

More than likely your transmission is the st-300 and not a Chevy Powerglide, Another option is the 3-speed thm350 which was released in 69 to replace the two 2-speed transmissions, the bellhousing is adaptable to both the Pontiac and Chevy blocks. 

JMHO


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a 69' Camaro that had a Turbohydramatic 3 speed in it. I swapped it out for a 200 Raptor and it is awesome. I can go down the highway in 4th gear at 75 MPH at around 1800 RPM. As for the power issue, the engine is a 550 HP 502 ci crate motor. It has handled my prodigous use of frequent power displays with no issues.


----------



## Thurber73 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got underneath the car and found that I was mistaken it is the St300 or Automatic(as Pontiac calls it) and not the powerglide. I was happy to find all the different mounting holes for the crossmember which makes my choices of what to put in for a trans less of a headache.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you proceed with the swap, you can get shifter linkage and mechanism conversion parts from Shiftworks. SHIFTWORKS sells conversion kits 1964-81 GM factory automatic console shifters, column shifters, gauges and indash tachs
Nice stuff.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you do swap in the 200R4 it will make your car feel completely different. Lower first gear _and_ an OD, you will think you've added 50 hp. I agree with the above you should seek out one with the BOP bellhousing pattern and you will have to shorten your driveshaft.


----------



## Mizzou.Mike (Apr 4, 2017)

the tv cable bracket. It gets in the way of the throttle linkage. Did you have to swap your throttle cable over to a chevelle style so you could use the kit from bowtie overdrives?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mizzou.Mike said:


> the tv cable bracket. It gets in the way of the throttle linkage. Did you have to swap your throttle cable over to a chevelle style so you could use the kit from bowtie overdrives?


Heads up, Mike - don't get your feelings hurt if you don't get a reply. This thread you posted on was previously last updated in 2013.

Bear


----------



## Mizzou.Mike (Apr 4, 2017)

BearGFR said:


> Heads up, Mike - don't get your feelings hurt if you don't get a reply. This thread you posted on was previously last updated in 2013.
> 
> Bear


oops, I didnt realize it was that old. I just did a search for 200-4r and it came up. I am currently getting everything together for the swap and had some questions.


----------

